# court today!



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

so i have court today for my MIC (minor in comsumption of alchol) lol, hopefully they will go easy on me since its my first offense, not even a speeding ticket! lol so wish me luck lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

how old are u???? tsk tsk


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I doubt you'll get more than a fine. Good luck and don't let the Man get you down!


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

ha thanks i wont let him lol .....im 20


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey it's all good it happens to the best of us, the other morning driving in my neighboorhood, i got stopped, the cop said he followed me thru 3 stops signs b/c i didn't stop at the first one! which i know is BS! i had all my kids in the car, and i'm not a bad driver, i dont run stop signs, i do a cali roll at 'em! *grins* i was speechless, had not a clue why i was being stopped, then my daughter is sitting over in the passagner seat telling the cop 'my papa isn't gonna be happy with you...' ' mama stopped!' i'm like dyin' over here, it's a monday morning..i mean come on! !!!! i swear that girl is just like her daddy! lol.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

lol thats awesome well the guy i was with got a dui ...so i guess i got off easy lol. but we got pulled over for honkin on the road in front of a apartment complex! come on!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

As long as you weren't driving you should just get a fine.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

yea thats what im thinking because i really cant afford to get my license suspended


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

nah they are just gonna slap a fine on u. how old is ur friend?? gotta be careful about that stuff lol... but hey i did alot of bad stuff growing up, so i know the feeling iof waiting for court lmao... and im gonna be a cop 


haha


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

haha thats awesome...yea my friend is screwed hes 20 also....i tink im just goin to get a fine and maybe some community service


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

blurzredg4 said:


> haha thats awesome...yea my friend is screwed hes 20 also....i tink im just goin to get a fine and maybe some community service


I guess it depends in what state you guys are in, because a DUI out her in Cali, you get your license suspended for at least 30 days, you can get it back after you show proof that you're enrolled in the court ordered 12 week alcohol program, and when you get the license, it's restricted to and from work and/or school only. Then the fine itself is in the range of $1300. Oh and that 12 week class will run you at least $350. Not to mention, that you would have to attend 6 AA meetings. Then when you're done with the program, you have the great pleasure of visiting the DMV once again, to get your license changed from restricted to 'normal'.

If any of this doesn't sound pretty normal to others in a different state, then I guess we got it tough over here, LMAO.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

yea he is screwed thats why i said i got off pretty easy....but yea texas doesnt take alcohol and drivin easy either


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

blurzredg4 said:


> lol thats awesome well the guy i was with got a dui ...so i guess i got off easy lol. but we got pulled over for honkin on the road in front of a apartment complex! come on!


if you weren't driving i dont see why he gave you a ticket ...well, nm, your 20 uh..? they could of let that slide, i've seen them let 16 yr olds go ...well, then again i'm in louisiana , if you dont have a bottle in ur hand by the time ur 1, your laggin!! lol (sorry ******* humor) i can't belive they pulled ya over just for that..man, cops around here would actually have to work if they handed out tickets for stuff like that, that happens like everywhere around here, parking lots, driving down the road, people getting out of thier cars at red lights acting crazy...etc..etc...but TX has pretty tuff laws, my bro in law is on probate over there...his PO is cool as heck tho. which i guess is a plus. my family, friends, etc. are all full of cops so i'm surrounded by them, but they still make me nervous...i tell kolby everytime my father n law walks in 'look kolby, bacon!!' lol. ah, i love pickin at him...*laughs* he's such a type A person, it's just funny...sorry making myself crack up over here...
you shouldn't get in to much trouble tho, since you weren't the one behind the wheel. good luck!


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

so just got back from court....wow i seen people get in more trouble for a speeding ticket, but im not conplainin lol.....so i have to pay a total of 164 dollars 64 for court fee and 100 for special costs whatever that is...and i also have to take a alcohol class....but i also cant get a ticket in the next 90 day....all in all not too bad thought it was going to be way worse


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Well glad it wasnt too bad....Our cops around here take forever to respond and they dont really mess with you until the end of the month....when they have to get there quota


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

$164 isn't too bad. In Chicago you would have gotten a little stiffer fine unless you told the cop you were hungry and were on your way to the closest diner. Then asked if he was hungry. Works every time. I got out of 6 speeding tickets that way. Spend $10 on breakfast and save $100 on a ticket.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

HAHA thats great coletrain


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

haha yea but the fact that i was shamammered lol, dont think it would have worked hahah but ill def try on a speeding ticket lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

blurzredg4 said:


> haha yea but the fact that i was shamammered lol, dont think it would have worked hahah but ill def try on a speeding ticket lol


Only works if the whole police force looks like Chief Wiggum from the Simpsons and 95% of the Chicago police force fits the bill.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I got a $300 ticket for tailgating when I was merging in rush hour traffic... I like to call cops offsniffers because it always seems they are nosing around in the wrong place. Lol


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

You got off pretty easy, just be cool for the 90 days, and I hope that alcohol class isn't too expensive for ya.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

yea i think the class is goin to be moore then the acutal ticket.....but im not complainin i really thought it was going to be way worse! so people drink responsibly lol


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I had my share of alcohol related offenses when I was 18, thankfully I a bit from them.

Let me just say this... It REALLY sucks to black out and wake up on a concrete jail bench not knowing how you got there, or if you hurt someone.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Been there done that and it's no fun, I want go into detail but I come close to killing a mother and child and learnt my lesson about driving drunk... I keep it home now


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> I doubt you'll get more than a fine. Good luck and don't let the Man get you down!


AHHHHHHHHHHH Buz, you crack me up..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lucky dog haha yeah stay low for those 90 days, and make sure u do everything promptly... hahah 

nes thats a LITTLE OVERboard for us NORCali folk ahaha the aa meetings depend on ur alcohol level. but everything else is pretty much set in stone. however, u can get away with 1,100 for ur DUI if ur nice to the cop.... my boy got off pretty easy because he was really polite and tried to work with the cop as much as possible. and hes black lol, not to bad talk norcal cops but some are racist.

people better be kissin my bootay if they want that tho lol... im slappin that big ol` fine when i pul people over, drunk driving is no joke.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I got a $300 ticket for tailgating when I was merging in rush hour traffic... I like to call cops offsniffers because it always seems they are nosing around in the wrong place. Lol


hey some cops do it just to be an ass...:cop: im sure we have all done somethine to be a pain, i knw i def have....

ouch tailgating ticket sucks, i wouldnt pull u over for that... unless u had a cool car lol JKJK


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, I got pulled over for walking drunk once. He got out and asked me if I was drunk so I said "[email protected] YEAH!!" and we both cracked up laughing. Gave me a ride home and saved me 10 miles of walking. Good times...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> nes thats a LITTLE OVERboard for us NORCali folk ahaha the aa meetings depend on ur alcohol level. but everything else is pretty much set in stone. however, u can get away with 1,100 for ur DUI if ur nice to the cop.....


You think so? I guess we got it tough down here in SoCal, because my reference was actually from about 10 years ago. I've heard that now, you have to do at least 2 days in county jail, even on your 1st offense, which is really like half a day since the damn jails are so "overcrowded", they process you and then throw you back out on the street HAHAHA.


----------

